# Logan 10" Lathe



## toolman147 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi... I looked at a Logan *10"* (sorry I posted it as a 12") lathe last week (while buying a Millrite Mill).  The lathe is in working condition (needs some cleaning and paint), the "ways" show minimal wear, The spindle is tight and it has the "QC" gearbox.  The "back" gears are also good.  It comes with a chuck and a few cutters and a "drill chuck".
Just wondering what a "good" offer would be?


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 12, 2016)

Good for who?  

It's very hard to put a value on a used older lathe,  I could tell you what I paid for mine but that was a few years ago and in a different market.  (Besides if I told you I would probably get arrested for theft.)  I have been very happy with my Logan 820.

Good:
    Cast Iron Legs
    Drip Pan
    One Chuck
    Drill Chuck
    Quick Change Gear Box

Not so good:
    Only one chuck 
    No steady rest 
    No follower rest 
    No thread counter
    Not much tooling

Is the motor ok?  
Single or 3 Phase?


Be prepared to acquire some of those missing items from the "not so good list", they won't be cheap.


----------



## toolman147 (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks...   The motor is fine (besides i'm a retired electrician..so thats not a problem)...
Not looking for any concrete figures just a ballpark of a price to start with...All the things you mentioned would help determine the price...right?
I'm just looking for something to get started with...(what's it worth "as is").


----------



## RandyM (Feb 12, 2016)

I fixed the title for ya. To answer your question, what ever the buyer and seller are happy with when the deal is done. Used equipment is just like used cars.


----------



## LucknowKen (Feb 12, 2016)

Acquiring new machines is one of the best things about metal working.
I agree with Randy about what ever the buyer and seller are happy with.
In my area i would offer $450 to $750 as a buyer. It does need some extras.
As a seller i would ask about $1200. Again that would be in my area.
Without seeing and hearing the machine, i find out what the lathe sold for new.
I base offers (for older machines) on the list price new then ask the seller why it has gone up in value.
Also fwiw i never point out a machines short comings. If i stick to the good points, even with a low offer,
i've had first dibs when the seller revises the price.


----------



## toolman147 (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks for all your advice...(and thanks Randy, for fix'n my title)!


----------



## David VanNorman (Feb 12, 2016)

toolman,
The 450 to 750 is  how I think  it should be, If there is no more than what I see I would go more like 500. Like someone said you need a bunch of stuff to do much with. a three Jaw and steady rest would make it sweeter.


----------



## eeler1 (Feb 12, 2016)

Been painted at least once, maybe twice since the carriage is a different color.  Just check it out carefully.  Make sure the motor is single phase or you'll be putting in more $ to power it up.

I bought an almost new Logan 9B-17 for $900, with more tooling than that.  And a Logan 11" for $900 with 2 chucks and some other stuff.  Finally, another Logan 11" beater with no qcgb for $300, but it had accessories I wanted.  In addition to 'location,location,location ', also consider 'condition,condition,condition ', and 'tooling,tooling,tooling '.  

What is the seller asking?  Out here, maybe $500-$700, if it runs smoothly and isn't too worn out.


----------



## LucknowKen (Feb 12, 2016)

The carriage and the head stock bearing cover plate are a different color...


----------



## toolman147 (Feb 12, 2016)

Yeah...I saw that...so what does that mean?


----------



## Steve Shannon (Feb 12, 2016)

toolman147 said:


> Yeah...I saw that...so what does that mean?


It probably means those parts are not original. Perhaps a previous owner replaced the original parts in order to upgrade features, or perhaps the original parts somehow got damaged. It might not hurt to ask if they have the original pieces. It would not scare me off, but I'm a sucker for a lathe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toolman147 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks again for all the  info/advice...there is definitely a knowledge base here and a willingness to share.    


eeler1 said:


> What is the seller asking?


He's asking $1000


----------

